
Multiple vulnerabilities in RubyGems - farnsworthy
https://www.ruby-lang.org/en/news/2018/02/17/multiple-vulnerabilities-in-rubygems/
======
farnsworthy
`gem update --system` # Fixed by >=2.7.6

